# Japanese Aircraft loss charts



## Micdrow (Jul 12, 2008)

I found these charts made up at the National Australian Archives on Japanese aircraft lossess through the years. A few of you might find these interesting.

Enjoy


----------



## parsifal (Jul 13, 2008)

any idea who the author was???


----------



## Wildcat (Jul 13, 2008)

Great stuff !!


----------



## Micdrow (Jul 13, 2008)

parsifal said:


> any idea who the author was???



Hi parsifal,

Unfortunetly no I dont know the auther, Every thing you see there is what was found. I have no idea how they came to those conclusions or who made the charts. You could try emailing here, and seeing if they have any more information then what they posted. National Archives of Australia. This is where I got the information from. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Heinz (Jul 13, 2008)

Great stuff Micdrow thanks mate!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 16, 2008)

Thanks Micdrow, that was interesting viewing!


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jul 16, 2008)

Interesting Paul!

JoeB - you out there? Comments??


----------

